# how can i enable virtual memory in vista?



## lexmark

ok i thought virtual mem was always on... but a game called juiced gives me a mesage telling me to inable virtual memory when i try to load it up


i googled and yahooed untill my fingers turned blue before asking here.. someone please tell me how i can enable it



thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

It should be enabled by default. In Control Panel-System & Maintenance-System- On the left click Advanced System Settings-Advanced Tap-Performance click Settings- Advanced Tap where is says Virtual memory click change


----------



## lexmark

hmm... nothing i change on that little screen does any good...  it doesn't give me an option to turn V mem on or off.


"a paging file is an area on hd that windows uses as it were ram... total paging file size for driver:    3626mb" 


that means its working, correct? 



must be the games fault... sigh....


----------



## G25r8cer

That sucks b/c juiced is fun to play!


----------



## dznutz

are you sure the message wants you to ENABLE virtual memory?  perhaps the message was  "virtual memory LOW?"

what are your specs?


----------

